# UN Masters of Illusion - Part I



## Mrs. M. (Jan 19, 2016)

*UN Secretary General Ban Ki Moon & Spec. Rep. for International Migration, Peter Sutherland*​
Sovereign nations are being led like lambs to the slaughter by leaders who are enforcing UN international laws over than their own. The pain and suffering of the people who elected these traitors is increasing like birth pangs of a woman in labor. What in the world is going on?

To get the right answers we must first ask the right questions such as…“Why are EU leaders sacrificing their own people upon the UN's anti-Christ altar?”

It is as if these leaders are living in some parallel universe. Surely they can see the UN Migrant policy of multiculturalism is a mass suicide mission. How could any leader agree to a mandate from the UN which denies the sovereignty of the nation they were elected to represent?

The mass confusion and chaos that has descended upon the world is directly tied to the actions of the United Nations. The battle that is raging over citizens rights vs. UN rights is a bitter one. In order for the UN to succeed they must first be able to silence the voice of dissent. Any opportunity for the truth to be heard would spell their defeat.

UN Resolution 16/18 is gaining momentum. With the assistance of the UN, the O.I.C is meeting their 10 year deadline to criminalize any criticism of Islam.

It is no coincidence that their agenda coincides with the UN's agenda to replace the sovereignty of nations with their own international brand. It was their plan from the beginning to create a global government in which the citizens of the world would be under their brutal control.

One only need examine the UN Migrant policy that is currently underway in Europe. Internationalists who are loyal to the UN and its Vatican rather than their own people. At the top of the list is a man named Peter Sutherland.

I had never heard of Mr. Sutherland until recently. Mr. Sutherland describes himself as a Jesuit educated-Roman Catholic who answers directly to the Holy See. He is the special representative of International Migrant policy to Ban Ki Moon-Secretary General of the UN.

Mr. Sutherland stated in an interview that "sovereignty is an illusion."  Although he comes from Ireland he said that he prefers to identify himself as an internationalist.

Who is Peter Sutherland? He was the CEO of BP for 13 years. He left BP just prior to the oil spill in the Gulf, which appears to have been intentional. His replacement was a man named Tony Hayward. Just weeks prior to the oil spill, Mr. Hayward sold 40% of his BP holdings.

Mr. Sutherland moved from BP to non-executive CEO of Goldman Sachs. Goldman Sachs and Transocean instituted a “put option” for Transocean insiders the morning of the explosion and Transocean walked away with a $270 million dollar profit.

How did they do it? They double indemnified the rig that exploded through Lloyds of London weeks prior to the explosion. In 2007, Goldman Sachs reorganized Transocean ( owner of the destroyed rig) into a Cayman Island Corporation. This move ensured it would be impossible for Congress to investigate those responsible.

According to insiders, Peter Sutherland was the man with BP experience and his position at Goldman Sachs made it possible for him to orchestrate the events that unfolded. Sutherland was the CEO of BP from 1996-2009 and in 2009 he assumed the non-executive CEO position at Goldman Sachs. Sutherland was the man in charge of dumping BP assets prior to the explosion. He is suspected of masterminding the cover-up on Transocean and Halliburton (who was given the contract for clean up after the spill). Three months after the spill, Halliburton's profits increased by 83%.

In 2006, Peter Sutherland was appointed as Special Representative to UN International Migration and Development. He is the man in charge of mass population movements such as the current immigrant explosion in Europe which Mr. Sutherland defines as necessary for the future prosperity of Europe. Considering who profited from the BP disaster, we must ask whose prosperity Mr. Sutherland is speaking of?

Mr. Sutherland is a senior member of Bilderberg, an NGO known for its secrecy and policy making inside the UN. In 2014, Mr. Sutherland was asked to explain Bilderberg's role at the UN. by a group of independent reporters who witnessed him leaving an annual Bilderberg meeting.

​
Nations can withdraw from the UN just as they withdrew from the League of Nations.
National sovereignty is not an illusion.  The sovereignty of the UN is the illusion.
The way out is to withdraw from the United Nations and restore national sovereignty.

________________
News sources:
United Nations News Centre - INTERVIEW: “Refugees are the responsibility of the world… Proximity doesn’t define responsibility.” <br>– Peter Sutherland
Peter Sutherland: Moral Merkel. Fragile Europe. ‘Sneering’ Ireland
EU should 'undermine national homogeneity' says UN migration chief - BBC News
'Jury's out' on future of Europe, EU doyen says


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 19, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> *UN Secretary General Ban Ki Moon & Spec. Rep. for International Migration, Peter Sutherland*​
> Sovereign nations are being led like lambs to the slaughter by leaders who are enforcing UN international laws over than their own. The pain and suffering of the people who elected these traitors is increasing like birth pangs of a woman in labor. What in the world is going on?
> 
> To get the right answers we must first ask the right questions such as…“Why are EU leaders sacrificing their own people upon the UN's anti-Christ altar?”
> ...



"Mr. Sutherland describes himself as a Jesuit educated-Roman Catholic who answers directly to the Holy See."

Too funny.  As if that is something special.

I'm Jesuit educated as well.  Dropped the RCC at age 12.  I answer to God and myself only.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 19, 2016)

My loyalty lies with the United States Of America not the United Nations.

If the United Nations wants to... manage the world then they should institute ways of improving those lands that the migrants are coming from. Improving the infrastructure, education, etc... in those lands will do more than encouraging the migrants to move to lands that they are unfamiliar with as seen with what's happening in Europe.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 22, 2016)

Perhaps the powerful US could intercede to stop the bombing in those countries where the immigrants are fleeing from ?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 22, 2016)

Read this. See if it upsets you. If it does.....you probably don't think on a high level. 

http://www.ohchr.org/EN/UDHR/Documents/UDHR_Translations/eng.pdf


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 22, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Read this. See if it upsets you. If it does.....you probably don't think on a high level.
> 
> http://www.ohchr.org/EN/UDHR/Documents/UDHR_Translations/eng.pdf



3. *Everyone who works has the right to just and favourable remuneration *
ensuring for himself and his family an existence worthy of human dignity, 
and supplemented, if necessary, by other means of social protection.

No.

1. *Everyone has the right to a standard of living adequate for the health and *
*well-being of himself and of his family,* including food, clothing, housing 
and medical care and necessary social services, and the right to security 
in the event of unemployment, sickness, disability, widowhood, old age or 
other lack of livelihood in circumstances beyond his control.

No.

2. Education shall be directed to the full development of the human 
personality and to the strengthening of respect for human rights and 
fundamental freedoms. It shall promote understanding, tolerance and 
friendship among all nations, racial or religious groups, *and shall further *
*the activities of the United Nations for the maintenance of peace.*

No.

1. *Everyone has duties to the community* in which alone the free and full 
development of his personality is possible.

No.

3. *These rights and freedoms may in no case be exercised contrary to the *
*purposes and principles of the United Nations.*

No.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 23, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Read this. See if it upsets you. If it does.....you probably don't think on a high level.
> ...



Are you upset?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 23, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Not in the least.  I find the arrogant socialist demands of the United Nations as amusing as Obama's playtime presidency.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 23, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



You have nearly mastered the skill of submitting overblown rhetoric laced with snarky nothingness. Keep working on it. You'll get there.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 23, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...





LoneLaugher said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I could almost pose as a Democrat, eh?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 23, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



How would I know?


----------



## Toro (Jan 24, 2016)




----------

